# Exercise advice.



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Oct 14, 2021)

Here's my thing:

I've been sick for a few months and last year I broke the fuck out of my ankle and I still have trouble with it. I have bad joints, and while I'm still thin I want to keep my strength up or I suspect getting less sick could be difficult and I don't want to get atrophy or any bullshit like that. 

Other than swimming, what are low impact exercises I can do 3-4 times a week? I'm not looking to build muscle exactly, but I have trouble walking long distances now and I would like a replacement for it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Oct 14, 2021)

When in doubt, go with the 5BX

ETA: This is the link to the XBX which is better in your condition because it focuses more on flexibility exercises than  hard impact exercise. Just stick with the XBX it's good for people of both genders and only takes one minute longer.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Oct 14, 2021)

Cycling is pretty easy on your joints and is relatively low-impact.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 14, 2021)

strength training will yield the most benefits for your general health and well-being. talk to a doctor or two, figure out a way to lift weights without blowing up your joints

other than that i think swimming is by far the best. not just because it's the safest, but it's also a well rounded workout that trains your entire body (arms, legs, back) unlike running or cycling for example which only really trains legs.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 14, 2021)

"I have trouble walking long distances now and I would like a replacement for it."

If you can, walk on a treadmill.

You'll get feedback on mileage/kilometerage(or whatever you Eurotrash call it) that you can record and see your progress, even if you're not doing very much at first. Also, lame as they generally are, you can accomplish similar with one of those gay pedometer things (I'll give you a pass since there's an injury involved).

Aside from that, also focus on general strength and especially flexibility exercises.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Oct 15, 2021)

General thank you to all of you who replied, this is why I enjoy the farms.
Will look at finding a place to swim in cold months, have access to a stationary bike already.

I have something like a pedometer I think and I guess I'll have to be a fag and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 15, 2021)

I like the eleptical but it can be very boring. Very low impact and you can adjust resistance. Cycling/spinning can be more fun and is also low impact.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Oct 15, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> strength training will yield the most benefits for your general health and well-being. talk to a doctor or two, figure out a way to lift weights without blowing up your joints
> 
> other than that i think swimming is by far the best. not just because it's the safest, but it's also a well rounded workout that trains your entire body (arms, legs, back) unlike running or cycling for example which only really trains legs.


Yeah OP should do Starting Strength. Just linear, progressive overload to get stronger and then branch from there.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 15, 2021)

anything is better than nothing


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Oct 15, 2021)

whatever you do, Do some stretches before strenuous exercises because your ankle may have lost a good amount of its flexibility.  But overtime you'll get it all back. 


Spoiler: Some Recovery stretches


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Oct 15, 2021)

Ophelia Jones said:


> whatever you do, Do some stretches before strenuous exercises because your ankle may have lost a good amount of its flexibility.  But overtime you'll get it all back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some Recovery stretches
> ...


I actually had to do physical therapy, but I noticed I still do have some issues. Will try these, thank you. Amazing what the doctors/therapists don't mention sometimes.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Nov 4, 2021)

i recommend a stationary bike 2.  look up the ideal cardio heart rate for your age and keep it there for half an hour  (150 BPM for age 30 for example).  while doing this watch my 600 lb life on your phone, it helps so much, I swear.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm trying to find a better mat to exercise on. I've been using a cheaper yoga mat but it's starting to go flat.

Should I be looking for a yoga mat or something else? I don't have a large space to workout so I can't get anything too big.


----------

